
1.5M Packages a Day: The Internet Brings Chaos to N.Y. Streets - zonotope
http://nytimes.com/2019/10/27/nyregion/nyc-amazon-delivery.html
======
user5994461
Duplicate with
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21369007](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21369007)

Looks like the HN duplication algorithm doesn't recognize [http://](http://)
vs [https://www](https://www).

------
colinbartlett
I would love to see the city propose some radical ideas to help solve these
traffic problems. Such as closing more or most cross streets to through
traffic, as was done recently with 14th Street. Or eliminating all on street
parking. Or increasing car ownership taxes.

